# Observations and a few questions from a rookie



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys!! Got some stock transfers in from Pro World to practice with this week....Did 10 - 15 of them today with excellent success on some and not so good on others....First my observations:
1)The hardest thing about transfers is lining up t-shirt and transfer (got to get me a T-square).
2)Folding the shirt in half for the pre press is the best way to find center line (this made big difference in accuracy.
3)The single color transfers seem to do better than the full color....that may be just me.
Questions:
1)Some of the transfers would look good except for one or 2 small areas that would not transfer completely....Should _increase pressure or _time or both?
2)What is the burn point on most t's.....and is there a point where you can keep the heat on the transfer too long?
3)If a transfer has a rubbery feel and looks like plastic does it mean I need to increase pressure to get it into the fabric?
4)For some of you that transfer at shows and things like that....Do you have a set time and temp that you use regardless of the transfer....Seems like I saw a post on here somewhere that said they used the same time and temp on everything and it seemed to be a much longer time (like 18-20 sec.) than what was suggested by ProWorld.
Please remember that these where stock transfers purchased at Pro World and not Pro Worlds transfers...I noticed that some of the companies that where printed on the transfers where much tougher to do than others...Some peeled easily like butter and others it was like peeling a sheet off that was glued on.....Please send me any tips you can. I have my first order due at the end of the week and I need all the practice I can get....Sorry this got long
Transfers where done at 390 for 10-12 sec.
Thanks 
Chad


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

This is your guy:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/proworlded.html

You shouldn't have to worry about burning shirts if you are following the directions and your press is functioning correctly.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think your temp and dwell are fine. I have run into a couple transfers that needed extra attention but not many. Extra attention meaning 400 F and a longer dwell, very light pressure and a cloth wipe down before pulling the sheet.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Were the ones that were hard to peel cold peel transfers? If so then perhaps you pulled up to soon.


----------

